# Prestige saddle fitter.



## Sprout (23 August 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good saddle fitter who can fit and possibly alter a Prestige saddle?

I have been trying to get hold of Zoe Taylor for the last couple of months, but with no luck after she initially said she would get back with an appointment.

I tried Fiona Dunning, but again no luck.

My local saddler is Martin Andrew but he cannot alter Prestige saddles.

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## asmp (23 August 2013)

Clare Barnett of Bearhouse Saddlery?


----------



## Sprout (23 August 2013)

Oh, hadn't thought of Clare, thanks asmp.


----------

